# I would Like To Be A Kept Male



## Lon (May 31, 2016)

Although I am retired, single & financially independent I thought it would be great to be a Kept Senior by a attractive, affluent Senior Woman. I would be happy to submit a full resume of my qualifications. If you or someone you know are interested, you can PM me for my email.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

Are you serious Lon?  I'm not affluent but would like to perhaps have a submissive male that I could whip into shape!  LOL.  Just joking!!!  I've had a hard time of it!  That's where I get these ideas!


----------



## Lon (May 31, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Are you serious Lon?  I'm not affluent but would like to perhaps have a submissive male that I could whip into shape!  LOL.  Just joking!!!  I've had a hard time of it!  That's where I get these ideas!



Sure I am serious, although I am a real PUSSYCAT, I am only submissive in certain situations. I am not into whipping of any kind.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 31, 2016)

Oooh me too...if I find myself single someday...sure ladies I can fix a heck of a lot...hook me on up yeahh


----------



## Don M. (May 31, 2016)

Lon said:


> Although I am retired, single & financially independent I thought it would be great to be a Kept Senior by a attractive, affluent Senior Woman. I would be happy to submit a full resume of my qualifications. If you or someone you know are interested, you can PM me for my email.



You are centuries ahead of reality with that thinking.  If you look at virtually all other species in nature, the Female is the dominant gender.  They do most of the work, and raise the young, and males are there primarily to protect the "domain", and donate the sperm.  

Humans may one day be headed that way.  Females continue to outnumber Males being born, and the day may come when women outnumber men by a wide margin.  When, or if, that day arrives Males will have little to do, but keep other males at bay, drink beer, and see which "partner" they will bed with next.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

Lon said:


> Sure I am serious, although I am a real PUSSYCAT, I am only submissive in certain situations. I am not into whipping of any kind.


I really was just joking about whipping Lon.  Your post reminded me of some of the ads I have seen in some adult publications.  Being a pussycat is a good thing!


----------



## tnthomas (May 31, 2016)

Lon said:


> I would Like To Be A Kept Male



Oh, I misread the thread title, thougt it said 





> I would Like To Be_ Kept _A Male



:rofl:


----------



## NancyNGA (May 31, 2016)

I'm afraid the dancing would rule me out.  Might be able to handle the _two-step_.


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Oh, I misread the thread title, thougt it said I would Like To Be_ Kept _A Male
> 
> :rofl:


That's what I thought too. :grin:
I was wondering if someone was threatening to take him down to the vet clinic.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Warri! Lolololol best post ever!


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Hmm, correct me if I am wrong, but as a woman it is my understanding that kept males/boy toys are invariably young for obvious reasons. Stamina is paramount.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, correct me if I am wrong, but as a woman it is my understanding that kept males/boy toys are invariably young for obvious reasons. Stamina is paramount.


As a former student of Gerontological Studies I ask that you reconsider an older man as possibly being in the condition necessary to be kept and not limited by his age.    Also being kept may have a different connotation for Lon.   He has a resume that we have not seen yet.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmmm..... good points, Ruthanne.  

Lon, why not just post your ad here and let us tell you what we think? 

(I'm not affluent in the way you mean, BTW, so I don't meet your requirements. So, unbiased opinion of your qualifications.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, Lon, we will listen and try to help.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2016)

I am currently a kept male.

I am kept happy and warm and loved.

Good luck with it, Lon.

P.S. - watch my blog - as luck would have it, I'm in the middle of writing a post entitled "My Life as an Online Boy-Toy" - you might pick up a few pointers there.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 1, 2016)

Where would you like to be kept, Lon, in a box in the backyard, in a back room, in the basement, attic perhaps?  

And Lon, I need to ask, as you are already an older senior and the fantasy rich lady more elderly, are you prepared for a short stint?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Lon (Jun 1, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, correct me if I am wrong, but as a woman it is my understanding that kept males/boy toys are invariably young for obvious reasons. Stamina is paramount.



Well at age 81 I am really more of a man toy than a boy toy and definitely not as good as I once was, but I am as good ONCE as I ever was.


----------



## Lon (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Hmmm..... good points, Ruthanne.
> 
> Lon, why not just post your ad here and let us tell you what we think?
> 
> (I'm not affluent in the way you mean, BTW, so I don't meet your requirements. So, unbiased opinion of your qualifications.)



Well I am not Mr. Handyman or Mr. Fixit, but I enjoy grocery shopping, cooking, light house work. I am well traveled & well read, a engaging conversationalist and very modest.


----------



## IKE (Jun 1, 2016)

Lon said:


> Well I am not Mr. Handyman or Mr. Fixit, but I enjoy grocery shopping, cooking, light house work. I am well traveled & well read, a engaging conversationalist and very modest.



Boy I sure hope mama doesn't see your impressive list of qualifications......she'd probably dump me and be headed to Calif. on the next flight.

Uh oh, it may be too late......she just ask if I'd help her get a couple suitcases out of the attic.

Oh well c'set la vie........you may as well plan on a guest for supper tonight Lon.


----------



## Lon (Jun 1, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Where would you like to be kept, Lon, in a box in the backyard, in a back room, in the basement, attic perhaps?
> 
> And Lon, I need to ask, as you are already an older senior and the fantasy rich lady more elderly, are you prepared for a short stint?



I would like to be kept in continual comfort and catered to and a short stint would be just fine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2016)

IKE said:


> Oh well c'set la vie........you may as well plan on a guest for supper tonight Lon.



Make that TWO guests - I'm pretty darned impressed myself.


----------



## IKE (Jun 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Make that TWO guests - I'm pretty darned impressed myself.



West would be the wrong direction for you bro.......if you recall you've got a mermaid and fresh brownies waiting for you up north.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Lon said:


> Well I am not Mr. Handyman or Mr. Fixit, but I enjoy grocery shopping, cooking, light house work. I am well traveled & well read, a engaging conversationalist and very modest.


All good qualities, Lon.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 1, 2016)

Lon - nothing personal, but I suspect you'll need to plan on being the keeper instead of the keepee.......

And I'm in the same boat.

Mahalo


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2016)

IKE said:


> West would be the wrong direction for you bro.......if you recall you've got a mermaid and fresh brownies waiting for you up north.



Uh - I have to plead temporary insanity and/or mental deficiency on that one. I forgot what a sweet deal I already have. 

Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the support Ike!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2016)

Uh Oh,  What have we here?  No forewarnings or nuthin.

Where's my violin?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

I dunno what you mean Falcon. Far as I can see, peeps are playing.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2016)

They are here also. Bon Chance.  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey Falcon. Lolol :love_heart:


----------



## CoMoJayne (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry, Lon, I don't think you could begin to compete with my hubby.  I couldn't stand retirement so went back into my profession full time.  As long as I am working, he does the FULL house-husband thing.  Laundry, cooking, cleaning, errands, shopping, finances, social secretary, etc. Now he's so good at it that he has plenty of time to maintain his golf schedule (frequent Mondays in tournaments, Tuesdays and Thursdays with his buds, some Fridays if we aren't playing together after work and the rare very early Sunday morning.  He also volunteers building sets for the local children's theater group and has a wood workshop where he builds everything from fancy raised panel toy boxes to picture frames and hole-in-one plaques for friends.  So he may be a "kept" man but he earns it and makes my life a breeze so we can spend all our free-time together in leisure.  I may never retire, LOL!


----------



## Bevie (Jun 26, 2016)

Good luck with that. I would like to be a kept woman , as long as he wasn't too bossy. lol


----------



## Bevie (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow! You two are lucky to have each other.


----------



## Bevie (Jun 26, 2016)

@ Don M. Isn't that what males do now?


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 26, 2016)

CoMoJayne said:


> Sorry, Lon, I don't think you could begin to compete with my hubby.  I couldn't stand retirement so went back into my profession full time.  As long as I am working, he does the FULL house-husband thing.  Laundry, cooking, cleaning, errands, shopping, finances, social secretary, etc. Now he's so good at it that he has plenty of time to maintain his golf schedule (frequent Mondays in tournaments, Tuesdays and Thursdays with his buds, some Fridays if we aren't playing together after work and the rare very early Sunday morning.  He also volunteers building sets for the local children's theater group and has a wood workshop where he builds everything from fancy raised panel toy boxes to picture frames and hole-in-one plaques for friends.  So he may be a "kept" man but he earns it and makes my life a breeze so we can spend all our free-time together in leisure.  I may never retire, LOL!



That's part of the reason I went back to work, she figured she didn't have to lift a finger around the house anymore.  lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I am currently a kept male.
> 
> I am kept happy and warm and loved.
> 
> ...



I am sure you can attest to the fact that NOTHING in this life is free and without a catch.


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd have to know first how you look in a gold lame speedo, cleaning the pool.   And do you do windows?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2016)

Pics! I shall ask Philly to model also, before he transitions to merman. Lol.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2016)

This puts me in mind of that old saying - it's better to be an old man's darling than a young man's slave.  I will say this, I found that once my lovers were over 40 they were much better at it.  It was no longer a wham, bam, thank you ma'am.  So that is in your favor, Lon.


----------



## Lon (Jun 28, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> This puts me in mind of that old saying - it's better to be an old man's darling than a young man's slave.  I will say this, I found that once my lovers were over 40 they were much better at it.  It was no longer a wham, bam, thank you ma'am.  So that is in your favor, Lon.



At my age the WHAM BAM is more like the Whoopsie Doo


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2016)

Cute.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 29, 2016)

Lon said:


> At my age the WHAM BAM is more like the Whoopsie Doo



At your age it's gotta be more like..


----------



## happytime (Jul 17, 2016)

I recently joined this site about a week ago......didn't realize there were such 'NAUGHTY'' people on here......lol


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2016)

i call it learning how to get through the difficult times with a sense of humor.  By this age we've had a lot of them, so learning to lighten up is good stuff.


----------

